# What does ETA mean on the order status?



## bestibomber (May 13, 2009)

What does ETA then a date mean on a staus? 

Thanks.


----------



## Calafas (May 13, 2009)

Estimated Time of Arrival.

So basically, when they think its gonna get to you.


----------



## smealum (May 13, 2009)

Estimated Time of Arrival.

Damn, too slow.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

Elliptical Tuning Antenna


----------



## bestibomber (May 13, 2009)

Okay because in the status on the tracking summary is "waiting for supplier" and on the invoice it below the quality of how much I want says says "pending" and "ETA 5/15/2009". Why does the tracking summary and invoice have differnt status? Oh yeah and on the tracking summary it doesn't show any tracking numbers. 
I also bought it at dealextreme.

Thanks.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 13, 2009)

I think that means the the ETA for them getting the item is 5/15


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2009)

Not needed any more..CLOSED


----------

